# Display Driver



## tech savvy (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, sooo...I've been getting this error message here;

" The NVIDIA OpenGL driver detected a problem with the display driver and is unable to continue. The application must close.

Error code: 3
Would you like to visit http://www.nvidia.com/page/support.html for help?"

It started yesterday when I was OC'ing my 560ti 448, I believe. I have my GPU @ 900/1800/2200 with 1.1v. Also, I think the error message is poping up when I open EVGA Precision/and or EVGA Voltage Tuner.

Also it might have something to do with my Logitech software.Because when I close out the error 3 message, this error message pops up;

"Logitech Gaming Framework has stopped working"  <----- Could that be whats making me get the "Nvidia error:3"  message? I installed Logitech G510 software for my keyboard yesterday to, so this could be the problem to?

I was looking online for some solutions and all I can come across is it might be my wifi adapter?

FYI: Specs are in sig.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

And since im already here, what can ya'll tell me about this. When I go to Start/Computer/properties/Device Manager at the bottom where it has "Other devices" it expanded down and has a (!) where it says," Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller". How do I fix this problem?

Thank You.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 14, 2012)

Try returning your card back to stock speeds and see if that fixes the issue. Otherwise uninstall the driver, run DriverSweeper in Safe Mode, then install a new driver.

And for your other question, uninstall the USB controller that has the issue then scan for new hardware.


----------



## tech savvy (Mar 14, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Try returning your card back to stock speeds and see if that fixes the issue. Otherwise uninstall the driver, run DriverSweeper in Safe Mode, then install a new driver.
> 
> And for your other question, uninstall the USB controller that has the issue then scan for new hardware.



Tyvm, uh.. did you answer after or befor I edited the page? because I want to know if its the Logitech software thats messing it up?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 14, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> Tyvm, uh.. did you answer after or befor I edited the page? because I want to know if its the Logitech software thats messing it up?



Before. Try returning to stock first, then try removing the Logitech software. If all else fails, do the driver reinstall.


----------



## tech savvy (Mar 14, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> And for your other question, uninstall the USB controller that has the issue then scan for new hardware.



I did as you said and uninstalled it, restarted my PC, went back to device manager and now I have 2 (!) under the "other devices". So I scanned for new hardware changes on both, a little box pop up saying installing new hardware, but then it pops up saying;

Device driver software was not successfully installed

Unidentified Device                                     *X* No driver found
Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller              *X* No driver found

Does this problem resign with my MoBo, or my Logitech keyboard/mouse drivers?

Im going to uninstall ALL logitech software and do clean install and see what happens.


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Mar 14, 2012)

You now need to install the proper drivers for those 2 items.


----------



## tech savvy (Mar 14, 2012)

I went back to a clean install of my logitech software, and the problem pre exist.

I looked at the location where it was coming from and it coming from; PCI Slot 1 (PCI bus 9, device 0, function 0). Is that where my GPU is at, or where my sound card is at?


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Mar 14, 2012)

Get the drivers from your mb driver install disk.
Hold on and I'll see if I can find them


----------



## tech savvy (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank ya'll both for the replies. It's fixed.

I had the cd laying around. It fixed the problem,thx!


----------

